# Hedgehogs and tumors?



## Nichellerain (Nov 11, 2010)

Today my hedgie Harold died. I'm so upset he was the best pet I've ever had. He wasn't very old and I never expected it. He never showed any signs of being sick or in pain and when I came home he was dead from bleeding internally we thought it might have been a tumor. I just wanted to know if it was common for them to have tumors like hamsters and other rodents or if maybe he died of something else.
Thanks


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

They aren't related to rodents, but they do have the similarity in that it is very common for hedgies to develop tumors and cancers. They are more closely related to shrews


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah they do seem to get lots of tumours. both my hedgehog who have died died from tumours. I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

very sorry to hear about your hedgie. RIP Harold.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

very sorry for your loss. i had this happen to me with a hedgie i had only had for a day. & it was horrible...i cried all day. so you must be devastated...i am sorry you had to find Harold like that. & as the others said, tumors are quite common in our little ones.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. RIP Harold and take care, Harold's mama.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

From what I understand, not only are tumors pretty common in our hedgies, but some of them grow alarmingly fast.
I'm so sorry about Harold. It's obvious that you really cared for him.


----------



## saraLOU (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. 
My baby hedgie Poppy died yesterday from a tumour. I think they can be common in hedgehogs.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please check the date of the post. This post was made 6 years ago.


----------

